# No dar para mucho más



## Mª Antonia

Hola, buenos días.

¿Existe la expresión italiana de *"no dar para mucho más"*? Si no existe tal cual, ¿por qué otra frase se puede sustituir en italiano?

Un ejemplo sería: 
"El personaje no daba para mucho más".
"Il personaggio non dava per molto di più" (¿?)

Gracias.


----------



## 0scar

Quizás "Il personaggio non era fatto per molto di più"


----------



## Lula_

Hola,

encontré este ejemplo: "El partido no daba para mucho más", en este caso tiene el mismo significado de "El personaje no daba para mucho más"?
Si es así, una traducción posible sería "Il personaggio non poteva essere migliore" o algo parecido, depende del contexto..

Espero le sirva de ayuda


----------



## Neuromante

Para los italianos:
"El personaje no daba para mucho más" significa que no tenía más posibilidades de las que ya se le han sacado (Para un trabajo sobre un personaje histórico, interpretar a un personaje de una obra de teatro)
"El partido no daba para mucho más" Significa que al partido le queda poco tiempo para acabar y ya es casi imposible remontar la puntuación (Por ejemplo)

En todo caso, siempre está la idea de que ya está al límite de lo aprovechable. Y que lo aprovechado es bastante poco.


Otro ejemplo, algo más coloquial:
No le tengas en cuenta a tu novio que se presentara con seis amigos el día de vuestro aniversario. Ya sabes que el pobre no da para más" (En este caso significa que es de inteligencia reducida)


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao a tutti!

forse io direi:

"Il personaggio non rendeva molto bene la parte" o
"Il personaggio non era adatto per la parte".


----------



## Lula_

Y decir "Il personaggio non poteva/ non avrebbe potuto fare di meglio"?


----------



## Larroja

Lula_ said:


> Y decir "Il personaggio non poteva/ non avrebbe potuto fare di meglio"?



O anche "il personaggio non poteva dare/fare di più".


----------



## gatogab

Il personaggio non era all'altezza?
gg


----------



## 0scar

"la caratteristica del personaggio non permeteva farlo di meglio"

A ver si se entiende ahora.


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> "la caratteristica del personaggio non *gli *permet*t*eva *di fare* di meglio"



Y funcionaría mejor al plural: le caratteristiche del personaggio non gli permettevano di fare di meglio.


----------



## Neuromante

El "personaje" no es una persona que esté haciendo algo. Es "la parte" que esa persona está interpretando.

Así que la frase propuesta por Larroja funcionaría si fuera así.
Le caratteristiche del personaggio non gli  permetevano di fare di meglio (Si capisci che si parla in generale, non di una persona in concreto)

Las demás propuestas creo que se equivocan por este detalle.



En otro contexto una forma parecida podría ser "Non è un gran che"


----------



## 0scar

Es como dice Neuromante.

Una versión en castellano más larga de "El personaje no daba para mucho más" podría ser
 "Las características del personaje a interpretar por el actor Pepe no _daban para mucho más_ lucimiento/no permitian al actor Pepe un mayor lucimiento"


----------



## Larroja

Bueno, creo no haber entendido la frase : la expresión "no daba para mucho más" se refiere únicamente al "personaje" o se puede utilizar también en otros contextos? Me imagino que sí. Pues, ¿me podríais por favor dar más ejemplos para facilitar la comprensión? 
Gracias.


----------



## 0scar

Se puede usar en cualquier contexto. Por. ej.
_El automovil con ese viejo motor no daba para mucho más de 80 km/h._
_El ciclista pronto abandonará la carrera porque se nota que sus piernas no dan para mucho más._


----------



## Larroja

Che ne dite di "il personaggio ha fatto del suo meglio"? Significa che ha fatto tutto quello che era nelle sue possibilità. L'esito può anche essere deludente, ma il personaggio ce l'ha messa tutta. Può quadrare come una delle possibili rese di "no daba para mucho más"? Nei due esempi citati da Oscar funziona in un caso, ma nell'altro no: 



			
				Oscar said:
			
		

> _El automovil con ese viejo motor no daba para mucho más de 80 km/h._
> _El ciclista pronto abandonará la carrera porque se nota que sus piernas no dan para mucho más._


Con quel vecchio motore l'auto non poteva fare più di 80 Km/h.
Il ciclista abbandonerà presto le corse perché è chiaro che le sue gambe hanno già dato il meglio/hanno già fatto del loro meglio/non possono dare di più.


----------



## gatogab

Perdonen mi estupidez pero ¿qué significa _'personaggio'_?
É inteso come personae?
Intendo sapere, per es., se un attore X è all'atezza d'interpretare un 'personaggio' in maniera accettabile.
Oppure, il personaggio da interpretare dall' attore X è poco consistente per le sue capacità
Con l'esperanza di non essermi imbrogliato.

gg


----------



## Neuromante

Larroja, para la frase que propones en italiano:

"El personaje" como "persona" en italiano (Sí no me equivoco) sería "Il _figura_ ha datto dil suo meglio" Y en cambio entendido como lo que significa en español podrías ser  "La parte ha ¿fatto? (Creo que es "dato") del suo meglio"

Se están confundiendo con el significado de la palabra "personaje".

De todos modos "del suo meglio" no es correcto del todo. Mira el ejemplo acerca de aniversarios de boda que puse en otro post.


----------



## Lula_

Qué os parece "il personaggio non rendeva possibile una migliore interpretazione" o "il personaggio non poteva essere interpretato in modo migliore"?


----------



## Larroja

No acabo de comprender, quizás la solución sea simplemente la que Neuromante propuso hace unos posts. 



Neuromante said:


> En otro contexto una forma parecida podría ser "Non è un gran che"



Probablemente la palabra "personaje" nos ha despistado a los italianos, y volviendo a la frase inicial de Maria Antonia, añadiéndole "en sí" podría ser más clara "El personaje en sí no daba para mucho más." ¿O me he equivocado otra vez?


----------



## 0scar

Si es un poco más claro, pero obviamente al ejemplo le falta contexto. Realmente no sabemos de que se está hablando.

Relacionado con esto desde hace un tiempo que por acá está de moda usar una frase similar al la de de este hilo, pero más corta.

La frase es "no da".
Solo "no da", principalmente como sinónimo de "no es adecuado", y que no se entiende que quiere decir sin un contexto más amplio.
Todo lo que no gusta, o no es adecuado, o es feo, o etc. "no da". 
Asi se dice, por ej. "ese peinado no da", "ese tipo no da", "comer hamburguesa no da", "hacer una pregunta con poco contexto y luego desaparecer no da" 

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Me ha venido una idea leyendo el post de Oscar.

"El dinero no me da (_Para pagar algo_)"
"Il soldi non mi arrivano (_Per pagara qualcosa_)"

"El personaje no da (Para más  Per altro di più)"
No es una traducción, ni es correcto gramaticalmente, pero quizás ayude a situar el contexto.


----------



## Lula_

Neuromante said:


> Me ha venido una idea leyendo el post de Oscar.
> 
> "El dinero no me da (_Para pagar algo_)"
> "Il soldi non mi arrivano (_Per pagara qualcosa_)"



i soldi non mi bastano, "non mi arrivano" me suena como triestino..  quizás los demás italianos puedan confermas que si es mi "paranoia" sino que utilizaríamos todos "non mi bastano".
Buon fine settimana a tutti!


----------



## Larroja

Lula_ said:


> i soldi non mi bastano,  "non mi arrivano"


Sono d'accordo, Lula, "i soldi non mi arrivano" semmai si può usare in un altro senso, per esempio se aspetto che qualcuno mi paghi e questo non succede.


----------



## Neuromante

Tante grazie:
Comunque, era solo un  caso parallelo. Spero con "Bastare" si capisca lo steso.


----------

